# Thank you, mother nature.



## StevenBiars (Nov 27, 2011)

Coming soon to a freezer near you....


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 27, 2011)

It's been my experience, unless your hunting at 1:30am, you may not even see the 'old wise one'. Don't get me wrong, I hope you do!


Then we can have some photo's of him sliding back-n-forth on the MEAT bandsaw!






Scott (good luck, or get night vision) B


----------



## Timberframed (Nov 27, 2011)

I have extra room in my chest freezer...if you can't fit all of it in...just trying to help out a brother.


----------



## StevenBiars (Nov 27, 2011)

Ohio Deer/Gun opens in the morning with a mammoth 6-deer limit in my county. I'm blessed this season's *potentials* seem to have much stronger genetics than last year or the year before. I generally give away between 1/3rd and 1/2 of the venison that I harvest to the less fortunate. Of course, the camera doesn't mean anything, except now I can see the SOB (son of a buck) that destroyed the previous feeder I set out. Oh, and there is a near-albino on the property (cream and splotchy), but I've never managed to get a good picture. I've also never seen it until about 8pm at night, so it's definitely a wise old deer.


----------



## redoakneck (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice trophy but the younger ones are a little more tender, shoot him and 5 2 year olds and you will have the best of both worlds!!!!


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Nov 27, 2011)

Mines already IN the freezer!






My 76 yr. old gun is STILL putting the big ones in the freezer!

Rob


----------



## StevenBiars (Nov 29, 2011)

*Looks like we've got a return visitor.* Combing through the video and stills, there are at least 5 different bucks on this tract, and only one of them is a dinky little spike. 






*
Unwelcomed guest...*






The lights you see in the background are in Kentucky, this spot is on a ridge-top in Ohio, right on the Ohio River (about a mile from the river, actually).


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Nov 29, 2011)

StevenBiars said:


> Ohio Deer/Gun opens in the morning with a mammoth 6-deer limit in my county.



If you think that bag limit is mammoth, ours is 150 does and a couple bucks!! That's right, 150!

Around here we have a LOT of deer, and they want hunters to shoot the heck out of the does, but most of us refuse to decimate our deer herd!

I shot two does this fall, one i gave to a friend who needed some meat, and the other doe i shared with my best friend. I also have the above buck in my freezer, and that's all the meat i need until next season.

I've been huting just about every day here on my place, and i see deer every day. Usually two groups come out totaling 12 or 13 deer, but last night only 8 came out. I just enjoy watching them feeding in my food plots.

Rob


----------



## cuttingintime (Dec 1, 2011)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Mines already IN the freezer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that a very nice rack. The new Mr. Buck Master!!!


----------



## StevenBiars (Dec 1, 2011)

And so the great beast has fallen....






My buddy John (as seen above) got the shot at 4:05pm (Wednesday). Meanwhile, I spent the day taking care of the wifey (breast lump removed today). Luckily everything was ok, but she's been teasing me about John getting that buck first. There are still plenty of bucks up there, and now John is going for does on the massive plot we're working and I will be going out tomorrow evening through the rest of the weekend until I bring mine in. On a side note, I couldn't imagine having a 150 deer limit. I would be in heaven.




View attachment 209439


----------

